
Led Astray: Online Lead Generation and Payday Loans - aburan28
https://www.teamupturn.com/reports/2015/led-astray
======
r0s
Payday loans are a major target for identity theft. This kind of fraud is
insidious, it can screw up your credit for years.

From the article: "Almost a third of online payday borrowers surveyed by Pew
reported that their personal or financial data was sold without their
consent.78 Nearly as many reported unauthorized bank withdrawals in connection
with an online payday loan.79"

Payday loans have to register new accounts in national databases. My company
monitors for payday loans taken in your name:
[https://qidreports.com](https://qidreports.com)

------
mjn
Very informative overview of an industry I knew nothing about. Thanks for
finding/linking it!

------
santaclause33
Pretty accurate from my experience.

